# my z20let engine bay



## Dannysport18 (Apr 7, 2007)

started off like this 








I used some Gunk an a paint brush with a heated jet wash an a bag to cover ecu 








I then used some sonax engine laquer from the vauxhall dealers 
now i still have to polish up some of the clips an pipes on the engine to get it looking nice an clean again


----------

